# مطلوب شرح التسعير pricing للبنود الخاصة بالالكتروميكانيكال



## mohumed33 (2 نوفمبر 2019)

المهندسين الكرام للاهمية المرجو ارفاق كتب او ملفات عن التسعير والحصر والكميات وشرح للعقود بالنسبة للاشغال الميكانيكية:28:


----------



## Farraj3000 (28 ديسمبر 2022)

موضوع مهم جدا ... نرجوا التفاعل


----------



## امين الزريقي (الثلاثاء في 00:12)

Estimating and Tendering for Construction Work, 3rd Editi


U can read about estimating and tendering process in this book



www.academia.edu


----------



## accesscode (الأربعاء في 21:10)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## ahmedoasis (الخميس في 00:01)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## serag (الخميس في 03:14)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## abdalhade (الجمعة في 09:19)

https://t.me/pump_upp - best crypto pumps on telegram 
Make 1000% and more within 1 day, join channel @pump_upp !


----------



## MohammedMosea (اليوم في 02:31)

https://t.me/pump_upp - best crypto pumps on telegram 
Make 1000% and more within 1 day, join channel @pump_upp !


----------

